# Warum benötigen Roboter eine eigene Steuerung?



## Tmbiz (2 Februar 2021)

Hallo, 

ich habe mal eine Frage zu Roboter. Mit Robotern meine ich z.B. Roboter die zum Schweißen oder Lackieren eingesetzt werden. Egal ob von KUKA oder ABB. 

Mein Verständnis ist, dass in diesen Robotern Servoantriebe verbaut sind. Diese bewegen dann die einzelnen Elemente. Meine Vermutung ist nun, dass die Elektronik die mit den Robotern geliefert wird, ein Bearbeitungsprogramm ausführt. Ähnlich einer CNC Steuerung. 

Wäre es auch möglich, einen Roboter ohne seine "eigene" Steuerung zu betreiben und z.B. eine NC Steuerung von Siemens zu nutzen? Also die Motoren des Roboters direkt von den Siemens NC zu steuern?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2021)

Natürlich ist das möglich, es werden dafür ja auch Komplettpaket mehrerer Hersteller angeboten. Es ist halt eine komplexe Angelegenheit. Viele denken ja, der Roboter fährt nur von A nach B aber das Gebiet ist sehr anspruchsvoll. Koordinatensystem, Justage, Homingfahrt, Positionen überschleifen, Handbetrieb.....


----------



## Tmbiz (2 Februar 2021)

Grob gesagt, die Elektronik von den Herstellern ist auch eine Art "NC" Steuerung für den Roboter, die das Bearbeitungsprogramm ausführt. Danke für die Erklärung. 

Kann man denn in jeder CNC Steuerung einfach die Parameter so hinterlegen, dass diese dann die Bahnen der Achsen selbst berechnet? Um mit einer Kombination von verschiedenen Armen einen Punkt zu erreichen, müssen doch ganz andere Wege gefahren werden, als mit einem Portal. Auch wenn das Bearbeitungsprogramm identisch ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2021)

Da musst du dich mal bei den Herstellern informieren. Hier z.B.:
https://new.siemens.com/global/de/produkte/automatisierung/systeme/cnc-sinumerik/technologien/robotics.html


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2021)

Die T-CPU von Siemens können inzwischen auch Kinematiken, also mehrere Achsen synchron steuern inkl. mehrerer Koordinatensysteme. (Ich glaube es waren bis zu 4 Achsen).
Auch Aufsychronisieren auf ein Band ist dabei. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen.
Dazu hat Siemens auch Librarys und Beispielprogramme inkl. Falceplates für Comfort-Panels.
Ich programmiere gerade an einer kleineren Pick&Place-Anwendung, bin aber noch rel. am Anfang.
Die Beispielprogramme von Siemens laufen in PLCSIM und mit simuliertem Panel, man kann in der Kinematik auch die Bewegungen als 3D-Ansicht beobachten.
Das scheint mit schon sehr gut zu sein, wie gut es dann in der Praxis funktioniert, werde ich ich merken. 
Vorteil wäre hierbei, dass man alles in TIA-Portal hat und sich nicht mit einer zweiten Steuerung, deren Programmierung und der Kommunikation damit herumschlagen muß.
Ich nutze Siemens-Antriebe, aber da das über Technologieobjekte läuft, müßten auch andere Antriebe funktionieren. Die mech. Abmaße muß man natürlich auch eingeben bzw. abbilden.


----------



## det (2 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

Eine Fräse mit 3 Achsen hat eine kartesische Bahnsteuerung. Eine Roboter Steuerung muss die  "Kinematische Transformation"  (Winkel zu kartesisch)  für 6 Achsen beherrschen. Das ist etwas komplizierter. 

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2021)

det schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Eine Fräse mit 3 Achsen hat eine kartesische Bahnsteuerung. Eine Roboter Steuerung muss die  "Kinematische Transformation"  (Winkel zu kartesisch)  für 6 Achsen beherrschen. Das ist etwas komplizierter.
> 
> Grüße Detlef



Nun ja, ein Tripod funktioniert sehr gut und Kinematische Transformation mit mehreren Werkzeug-Koordinatensystemen geht auch.
Denke die fehlenden Achsen sind auch irgendwann noch drin.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Februar 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die Beispielprogramme von Siemens laufen in PLCSIM und mit simuliertem Panel, man kann in der Kinematik auch die Bewegungen als 3D-Ansicht beobachten.
> Das scheint mit schon sehr gut zu sein, wie gut es dann in der Praxis funktioniert, werde ich ich merken.



Welche Panel können denn 3D, die mit Unified?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (2 Februar 2021)

det schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Eine Fräse mit 3 Achsen hat eine kartesische Bahnsteuerung. Eine Roboter Steuerung muss die  "Kinematische Transformation"  (Winkel zu kartesisch)  für 6 Achsen beherrschen. Das ist etwas komplizierter.
> 
> Grüße Detlef



Und du glaubst wirklich das eine  CNC Steuerung keine Kinematische Transformation beherrscht ?
Fräsen haben auch durch aus mehr als 3 Achsen.


----------



## Tmbiz (3 Februar 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die T-CPU von Siemens können inzwischen auch Kinematiken, also mehrere Achsen synchron steuern inkl. mehrerer Koordinatensysteme. (Ich glaube es waren bis zu 4 Achsen).
> Auch Aufsychronisieren auf ein Band ist dabei. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen.
> Dazu hat Siemens auch Librarys und Beispielprogramme inkl. Falceplates für Comfort-Panels.
> Ich programmiere gerade an einer kleineren Pick&Place-Anwendung, bin aber noch rel. am Anfang.
> ...




Kann man denn bei der T-CPU ein Bearbeitungsprogramm wie bei einer CNC laden und das abarbeiten lassen?


----------



## Ralle (3 Februar 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Welche Panel können denn 3D, die mit Unified?



Da hab ich mich vieleicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Nicht auf dem Panel.
Wenn du im TIA-Portal ein TO-Kinematikobjekt anlegst, gibt es dann darunter einen Eintrag "Trace".
Dort wird die Kinematik abgebildet und du kannst sie online auch beobachten. Dabei kannst du sie im Raum drehen, also 3D auf einem 2D Bildschirm.


----------



## Ralle (3 Februar 2021)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Kann man denn bei der T-CPU ein Bearbeitungsprogramm wie bei einer CNC laden und das abarbeiten lassen?



Es gibt einen FB G-Code. In der Demo ist auch ein Beispiel dabei. 
Dort kann man eine Datei mit G-Code laden und die Kinematik berechnet das und führt es aus.
Ob und wie das eingeschränkt ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber bei den Librarys sind auch PDF-Dokus in englisch dabei.


----------



## Tmbiz (3 Februar 2021)

Ich habe mal geschaut und die T-CPU kann bis 4 Achsen antreiben und den G-Code verarbeiten. Ich kann aber leider nicht erkennen, ob die T-CPU auch interpolierend fahren kann. Also eine z.B. einen Kreis mit dem Werkzeug ausführen.


----------



## LargoD (3 Februar 2021)

Wenn die T-CPU G-Codes ausführen kann, dann muss interpoliert werden. Zu den elementaren G-Codes gehören Geraden, Kreisbögen usw.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Peter Gedöns (3 Februar 2021)

vieleicht ist das etwas was du suchst 



> SINUMERIK MCU 1720
> *SINUMERIK MC: die offene CNC für Holz-, Glas-, Steinbearbeitungsmaschinen und Sondertechnologien*
> 
> Die SINUMERIK MC ist die ideale Steuerung für Maschinenlösungen mit individueller Bedienoberfläche und hohem Anspruch an die Bewegungsführung mit G-Code.
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2021)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> vieleicht ist das etwas was du suchst



Hallo Peter,

das Gerät kenne ich auch noch nicht. Was ist hier der Unterschied zur neuen Sinumerik One? Könntest du kurz die Unterschiede erläutern
bzw. die Einsatzgebiete der One / 1720

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ralle (3 Februar 2021)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Ich habe mal geschaut und die T-CPU kann bis 4 Achsen antreiben und den G-Code verarbeiten. Ich kann aber leider nicht erkennen, ob die T-CPU auch interpolierend fahren kann. Also eine z.B. einen Kreis mit dem Werkzeug ausführen.



Lade dir doch mal die Kinematik Library oder zumindest die PDF.
Da sind die Beispiele erläutert.
In einem Beispiel schreiben die das Wort "SIEMENS", also Geraden und Kreisbögen. Probier es einfach selbst, wenn du TIA V15.1 oder V16 hast.
Man kann auch mehrere Punkte angeben und die Bahn dann verschleifen lassen.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (3 Februar 2021)

Das ist ein IPC (welcher kann ich grad nicht sagen) , auf den wir einen NCK draufgeschraubt haben.
Da ist kein HMI dabei also kein Operate , die HMI kann dann mit WINCC oder mit dem Programmierpaket selbst geschrieben werden.
Hat kein X120 aber sonst alles wie die ONE .

ist halt für die Bereiche angeben sind gedacht


----------



## det (3 Februar 2021)

Hallo,



> Nun ja, ein Tripod funktioniert sehr gut und Kinematische Transformation mit mehreren Werkzeug-Koordinatensystemen geht auch.
> Denke die fehlenden Achsen sind auch irgendwann noch drin.


Bei Tripods werden lineare Bewegungen in kartesisch umgerechnet. Für 3 Achsen halt. 



> Und du glaubst wirklich das eine  CNC Steuerung keine Kinematische Transformation beherrscht ?
> Fräsen haben auch durch aus mehr als 3 Achsen.


Bei einer 5 Achs Fräse hat man 3 Achsen die nur Kartesisch verfahren. Die anderen Beiden fahren Winkel.

Beim Roboter fahren alle Achsen Winkelwerte die in kartesische Koordinaten umgerechnet werden. Die Genauigkeit liegt i. a. bei 0,1mm. Die Encoder Werte werden eingelesen und mit der Sollposition verglichen und das alles mit 6 verschiedenen Achsgeschwindigkeiten. Der TCP wird mit verrechnet. Meist können die Steuerungen 2 oder mehr Kinematiken gleichzeitig berechnen. Das Problem der Singularität kennt auch nur der Roboter. Trotz zeilenweiser Programmabarbeitung kann die Steuerung auch SPS Funktionen. Wenn man dann noch die Fahrgeschwindigkeit sieht, wird klar warum die Dinger eine eigene Steuerung haben.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Ralle (4 Februar 2021)

det schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Bei Tripods werden lineare Bewegungen in kartesisch umgerechnet. Für 3 Achsen halt.
> ...



Das ist bekannt. Aber es ware nciht schlecht,  sich auch mal mit der anderen (SPS) Seite auseinanderzusetzen. 
Denke die T-CPU kann keinen vollwertigen Roboter ersetzen (noch nicht), aber für sehr viele Anwendungen kann die genau das, was benötigt wird. Jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld des Sondermaschinenbaus. Allerdings sind meine Tests noch nicht durch und derzeit betreffen sie auch erst einmal nur "Pick and Place" mit wirklichen Servoantrieben dahinter. Aber für mich, mit Schwerpunkt SPS, ist das eine echte Alternative zum Roboter für "Primitivanwendungen", wie ich es so oft sehe. Gerade der Tripod. Das kann dann auch die T-CPU mit normalem SCL als Programmiersprache.

PSErklär das mal mit  den Winkeln genau, was machst du denn damit? Ich kenne nur die Nutzung verschiedener Koordinatensysteme, die Umschaltung dahin uind das Anfahren von bestimmten Koordinaten über evtl. bestimmte Bahnen oder Stützkoordinaten? Willst sagen, du gibst das als Winkel vor?


----------



## Gerri3d (4 Februar 2021)

Roboter benötigen eine Echtzeitsteuerng zum interpolieren der Achsen für die Positionierung. Dazu kommt noch ein Industriepc für die HMI und Konnektivität.

Ein Roboter ist iDr eine CNC Anlage und benötigt die selbe Architektur


----------



## Peter Gedöns (4 Februar 2021)

@det wolltest du zum ausdruck bringen das die Robortersteuerung was besseres als ne CNC ist  ?
alles was du so aufgezaehlt hast kann eine CNC auch.

und du kannst ja mal nachforschen wo die KUKA Steuerung herkommt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Februar 2021)

Gerri3d schrieb:


> Ein Roboter ist iDr eine CNC Anlage und benötigt die selbe Architektur



Ja, heute sieht man die Technik / Ähnlichkeit zur CNC Steuerung im Roboterschrank optisch nicht so. Beim KUKA KRC32 konnte man
es gut sehen, verbaut ist dort eine Siemens Sirotec CNC Steuerung für den 6 Achs Roboter.


Also funktioniert hat das schon vor 30 Jahren, dass eine CNC Steuerung einen 6 Achs Roboter steuert...


----------



## Ralle (4 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, heute sieht man die Technik / Ähnlichkeit zur CNC Steuerung im Roboterschrank optisch nicht so. Beim KUKA KRC32 konnte man
> es gut sehen, verbaut ist dort eine Siemens Sirotec CNC Steuerung für den 6 Achs Roboter.
> 
> 
> ...



Damals saß  aber noch ein kleines grünes Männchen mit einem Abacus in der silbernen Kiste links und hat geholfen!


----------



## Wincctia (4 Februar 2021)

Hallo Beisammen, 

wir haben so Art  Scara Roboter mit 6 Achsen im Einsatz mit Ansteuerung aus der Siemens 840SL heraus. Bin bei uns mehr im Gießerei unterwegs deswegen weis ich nicht zu 100 % wie wo da was läuft was ich aber sagen kann mit dem HT8 lässt sich der Roboter sehr gut bedienen. Es ist wie bei vielen anderen Robis möglich im Welt oder Greifer oder Werkstück Kordinaten System zu fahren oder halt Achsweise. 

Was ich von den Kollegen so gehört hab ist die Programmierung halt nicht so schön Intuitiv wie bei den nur Roboter Systemen. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## det (4 Februar 2021)

Hallo,



> PSErklär das mal mit  den Winkeln genau, was machst du denn damit? Ich  kenne nur die Nutzung verschiedener Koordinatensysteme, die Umschaltung  dahin uind das Anfahren von bestimmten Koordinaten über evtl. bestimmte  Bahnen oder Stützkoordinaten? Willst sagen, du gibst das als Winkel vor?



Willst Du bei einer 3 Achs Fräse in X 5mm fahren, macht der X-Motor z.B. 1 Umdrehung. Eine linear Achse halt.
Wenn der Roboter die selbe Strecke fahren soll, muss er 6 Motoren in 6 verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten bewegen. Er hat aber nur drehende Achsen, keine linearen.
Die lineare Bewegung besteht aus 6 verschiedenen Winkeländerungen. Verschiedene Armlängen und das Werkzeug werden in die Berechnung mit einbezogen.  Das gerade aktive Roboter Koordinatensystem ist dabei egal.

Ich wollte nicht sagen das die T-CPU oder andere Controller schlecht sind.:sad:
Die Eingangsfrage war: "Warum benötigen Roboter eine eigene Steuerung?" darauf habe ich versucht zu antworten.

Dieses Video zeigt die Leistung ganz gut. EIN Controller steuert 3 Roboter (18 Achsen)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOESSCXGhFo

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Gerri3d (5 Februar 2021)

Also irgendeine CNC mit Irgendeiner Roboterstuereung zu vergleichen ist nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig. 
Zumal es ja auch die Kinematik ankommt. Eine Fräse oder 3D Drucker aus dem Team CNC basiert auf einem kartesischen Koordinatensystem (x y z), ein Vertikaler Knickarmroboter hat rotations Achsen die Aufeinader aufsetzen. Das ist anders zu berechnen,< (zB Polrkoordinaten mit Drehmatrizen) - Singualrität kann auftreten bei der Inversen Kinematik Berechnung.

Dann sie dir mal eine IGM Konsole an (arbeitet mit Schritten) und eine ABB Steuerung (arbeitet mit sowas wie C )


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2021)

Sagen wir halt so, ein einfacher Roboter braucht heute nicht mehr unbedingt eine eigene  Steuerung. Es tut auche eine spezielle  (iimerhin) z.B.von Siemens. Anerer Herstelle heben da sicher auch schon/baldetwas.
Ich bin sicher, in ein paar Jahren gehen auch mehtr Achsen.

@det
Kannst ruhig sagen Siemens ist mies, mach ich auch oft genug.  Und oft auch Mit Grund. Bei den Kinematiken muß ich sagen, haben sie aber echt was gemacht.
Es gehen übrigens neben Tripod und Portalen auch Knickarm, Zylinderobbi. Das wäre dann das, was du Winkel nennst. Halt derzeit immer "nur" 4 Achsen und zusätzlich noch die Möglichkeit, auf ein Band aufzusynchronisieren. Das deckt schon etliche "einfache" Automatisierungsaufgaben ab. 6 Achsen sind dann eigentlich eher eine Frage der Rechenpower und des internen Rechenmodells. Da bleiben zum Ende hin einige Matritzen übrig, daher geht das Rechnen selbst eher ziemlich fix.


----------

